
The Browser Takes All - zoowar
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/26882/?p1=A1
======
Yaggo
> However some features of Chrome apps remain exclusive to Chrome, such as 3-D
> effects that tap into a machine's graphics processor.

Unless they have came up with their own syntax, GPU-accelerated 3D CSS
transforms are supported also in Safari.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Isn't this a duplicate of the submission from 2 days ago?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1994292>

